# New Onkyo's with .2 Audyssey auto ?



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Will the new Onkyo 807,877,907 or 1007,3007 whatever they will be
have .2 Audyssey Multi EQ XT sub eq. What im getting to is will it be like having the SVS AS-EQ1 or Audyssey Sub Eq, and blend my two subs together automatically ?:daydream:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Audyssey is not only licensing the SubEQ technology to SVS, but also marketing their own pro product. While they may improve the capabilities in the tech they license to Onkyo, it seems just short of impossible that the would cannibalize the sales of an $800-1200 standalone EQ with an $800-1200 AVR.

Sorry.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: New Onkyo's with .2 sub outs?*

Well can the two sub outputs at least have diffent level adjustments if not whats the point of even calling it .2


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: New Onkyo's with .2 sub outs?*



jwhite8086 said:


> whats the point of even calling it .2


Marketing. Yamaha has been doing it for a couple years now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All that they are really doing is splitting the output of the .1 into two outputs and adding some gain structure to it. It is really no different than taking a receiver with only one sub output and putting a Y on it for two subs.


----------



## jbjb (Jun 21, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> All that they are really doing is splitting the output of the .1 into two outputs and adding some gain structure to it. It is really no different than taking a receiver with only one sub output and putting a Y on it for two subs.


Is that all? I was hoping that it would actually support 2 separate sub channels that can be individually measured by Audyssey and individually trimmed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As Matt said above its all about marketing. Most people will pay more for the second output where in reality there paying for a very expensive splitter.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

It'd take too much processor power to do that. The sub channel gets a real high rez filter applied to it (like 8 times the other speakers) and thus needs a lot of DPS power. Well there's no reason a receiver couldn't have enough DSP chips to do it, but it'd cost more. So while I could see them making the technology available to receivers, it won't be cheap.

You'll find that is actually one of the big differences between receivers that have MultEQ and MultEQ XT is the kind of DSPs. For example the Denon 2310 and 3310 have a single SHARC processor. The Denon 3808, 4308, and 4310 have 2 SHARC processors. They need that extra power to be able to do the higher resolution filters MultEQ XT needs, however it also kicks up their cost.


----------



## TigerCD (Jun 29, 2008)

The Manual of the PR-SC5507 says that Audyssey CAN Calculate the Subs separately !!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TigerCD said:


> The Manual of the PR-SC5507 says that Audyssey CAN Calculate the Subs separately !!!


only the level, not EQ.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> only the level, not EQ.


I could not find any decisive statement about how Audyssey EQs the subs but:
_"You can connect the powered subwoofer with each jacks
respectively. Level and distance can be set individually
for each output."​_This clearly indicates that one can use the SVS or Audyssey SubEQ in "dual discrete" mode.

Also, from the pages on the Audyssey setup error messages:
_"Subwoofer 2 has been detected but Subwoofer 1 has
not."_​This only suggests the possibility that the built-in Audyssey might be EQing them separately.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I could not find any decisive statement about how Audyssey EQs the subs but:
> _"You can connect the powered subwoofer with each jacks
> respectively. Level and distance can be set individually
> for each output."​_This clearly indicates that one can use the SVS or Audyssey SubEQ in "dual discrete" mode.
> ...


looks like the. .2 is worth something after all which one is th 876 replacement 
Now if only my 875 would hurry up and burn out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

eugovector said:


> Audyssey is not only licensing the SubEQ technology to SVS, but also marketing their own pro product. While they may improve the capabilities in the tech they license to Onkyo, it seems just short of impossible that the would cannibalize the sales of an $800-1200 standalone EQ with an $800-1200 AVR.
> 
> Sorry.


I do not agree. I think it is likely that the potential licensing income from the tens of thousands of AVRs will be substantially greater than from the sales/licensing of the sub EQs. 

Moreover, the recommended application of these sub EQs is to set the levels/distances of the two subs first and then EQ them as a single sub. Since the new x.2 AVRs and prepros seem to have the capability to set independent levels/distances for the subs, it seems reasonable and likely that they will be EQ-ed as a single sub. 

Thus, the 'added value' of the stand-alone sub EQs will be (1) their increased filter resolution in the bass and (2) the potential to EQ the subs independently.


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

While it might not do it this time around, I am fairly certain we will see recievers in a near future that do indeed EQ each sub seperately.


----------

